# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مزمل ابو القاسم ..للاسف الشديد

## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

كبد الحقيقه ... مزمل ابو القاسم ... دوري المحترفين.. ودوري المخرفين!






* الاعتداء الغاشم الذي تعرضت له صحيفة الزعيم ينبغي ألا يمر مرور الكرام.

* نعلن تضامننا الكامل مع الزملاء في الزعيم، ونطالبهم ألا يتنازلوا عن حقهم مطلقاً.

* بدأت بوادر الحديث عن البلطجة في لقاء جماهيري حضره رئيس النادي شخصياً.

* ننتظر من الشرطة ملاحقة البلطجية وإلقاء القبض عليهم الواحد تلو الآخر وإخضاعهم للمحاكمة الفورية ليصبحوا عظة وعبرة لغيرهم.

* اعتدوا قبل فترة على أحد محرري صحيفة حبيب البلد في مصر، ولم يجدوا من يشكمهم.

* استخدام أسلوب اضرب واهرب في نهار رمضان أمر مخزٍ.

* علمنا أن الشرطة حددت هوية بعض المتهمين وشرعت في ملاحقتهم.

* هؤلاء ينبغي أن يصبحوا عظة وعبرة لغيرهم.







ما عهدناك هكذا ...
8 سطور اخر العمود وانت وصحيفتك هدف من اهداف البلطجية ...
وبالامس كل الكتاب كتبو عن البلطجية وانت احتجبت ...
للاسف لم تعد سيف المريخ البتار...
للاسف لم تعد لسان حال الصفوة وعراب الصحافة الحمراء ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سقطه كبيرة من مزمل ياليت يلحق بالركب ويفيق من شخصنة الامور مع المريخاب
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					






انظر ماذا يقولون عنك ...
انظر كيف يكرهونك ...
هناك صفحة بالفيس بوك تصفك (بالخنزير)...
وانت تدفن راسك فى الرمل ...
عد لنا يا سيف المريخ البتار كما كنت ...
عد كائدهم ومؤرق مضجعهم كما كنت ...
هذا ليس مزمل الذى نعرفه ...


*

----------


## عجبكو

*استيقظ يا مزمز من نومك 

*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*يمكن خايف علي الصدي ولا تلقاهوا اتلقي تهديدعشان كدة بدا يتجنب الاحتكاك معاهم والله لوسكتم بكرة ما تلقوا البدافع عن الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد الدالى

*للاسف مزمل اصبح اكل عيشو اهم ليهو من الزعيم..........الزول اصبح تاجر  والتاجر بيخاف على تجارتو........يا حليلك يا ود ابو القاسم  الخوف دخل قلبك
*

----------


## africanu

*الغريب في الامر ان الصدي لم تذكر لامن قريب ولابعيد علي صدر صفحتها الاولي

خبر الاعتداء علي صحيقة الزعيم ...

في صبيحة يوم الحادث ذكرت كل الصحف المريخية خبر الاعتداء الا صحيفة الصدي

كاتب مثل (مزمل) انتظر الكل ماذا سوف يكتب (وياريت ماكتب)

من المخجل ان يتناول الخبر في صحيفة الصدي من اول يوم كاتب هلالي وهو الصحفي(يس علي يس)

ومن نسميهم سيوف المريخ نيام

مزمل اصبح لغز كبير 

من صنع مزمل ؟نحن (الصفوة)من صنعنــــا مزمل 

وقادرين علي ان نصنع غيره
*

----------


## مناوي

*عدد الكتاب الجلافييييييييييط اكثر من اصحاااب الجريده والكلام ده لم نجده الا في الصدي وفي الاونه الاخيرة بعد الهيمنة الحمراء علي الاعلام  لم يجدوا غير غزو الصحف المريخية بدواعي الوطنية .... 
المهم مزمل ده فقد البوصله بعد استدعائه من قبل الاجهزة الامنية لكن انت صحفي والسلطة الرابعة في البلاد عندك في يدك وهي سلطة الصحافه .... 

طيب يا مزمل الحاصل علييييييييك شنو ؟؟؟؟ 

ما عهدانك مزمل الذي نعرف ؟؟؟ 

ليه يا كبد الحقيقة ؟؟!! 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ماذا قصد مزمل بالاعتداء من قبل على محرر حبيب البلد ؟؟؟؟

نفهم شنو بالاشارة الخبيثة دى
 وده طبيعى ومتوقع منك 
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

يمكن خايف علي الصدي ولا تلقاهوا اتلقي تهديدعشان كدة بدا يتجنب الاحتكاك معاهم والله لوسكتم بكرة ما تلقوا البدافع عن الزعيم



ده أكيد ما يمكن ومزمل تاجر ....
*

----------


## باجيو

*هذا هو مزمل علي حقيقته لا تنتظروا منه شيئ 
انظروا لكل من يهاجمه في المنتديات بعد يومين يمشي يصاحبو 
ويجيب اسمو في كبت الحقيقة عشان بيخاف يقوم يطلع الملفات العارفا عنو
انظرو راشد دولفين وقبله بدرالدين النور وقبله ناس الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





* ترى من يخاطب الأخ مجدي شمس الدين بقوله: لا تدفنوا رؤوسكم، الكاف لن يستثني السودان؟


* هل يتحدث مع نفسه بصفته سكرتيراً للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وأحد أهم أصحاب القرار؟


* أم مع آخرين لا يملكون سلطته ولا قدرته على تحويل ما يطالب به إلى واقع؟


* ولكي نوضح أكثر نقول إن مجدي تحدث قارعاً جرس الخطر وهو يطالب بالتحول إلى الاحتراف الكامل في القريب العاجل تلبية لمطالب الفيفا وإلا فإن الحرمان من اللعب في المنافسات الخارجية سيكون مصيرنا!


* قال مجدي إن عام 2013 سيصبح موعداً لتطبيق نظام الاحتراف الكامل بأمر الفيفا، وذكر أن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كوّن لجنة للتعامل مع الوضع الجديد!


* وأكد مجدي أن الاتحاد السوداني يسعى إلى توفير الحد الأدني من المقومات المطلوبة لدوري المحترفين، سعياً إلى توفير المعايير المطلوبة في الأندية التي يحق لها المشاركة في بطولات الكاف للأندية.


* بدأ اتحادنا الهمام في الاستيقاظ من غفوته متأخراً كالعادة، ولم يستشعر الخطر إلا بعد أن وقف على عتبة داره وطرق بابه.


* ونقول للأخ مجدي إن حديثه عن (الحد الأدنى لاشتراطات الفيفا) غير منطقي لأن الاتحاد الدولي وضع شروطاً بعينها لتكوين الأندية المحترفة، وتتلخص في ضرورة أن يتحول النادي إلى شركة مساهمة (تُمنع مشاركة الشركات الحكومية) وأن تبلغ ميزانيته المدفوعة مليون دولار أمريكي على الأقل، وأن يمتلك إستاداً خاصاً ومطابقاً لمواصفات وقياسات الفيفا، وإدارة تنفيذية محترفة ومتفرغة، وأن يحصل المدربون المشرفون على فرقه كلها بما فيها فرق المراحل السنية على الرخصة التدريبية (أ)، وهناك شروط أخرى عديدة.


* ويطلب الفيفا فصل قطاع الكرة عن بقية القطاعات الرياضية الأخرى في النادي إدارياً ومادياً.


* ومن الشروط المهمة إنشاء رابطة للأندية تتولى الإشراف علي دوري المحترفين والتفاوض على حقوق البث الفضائي والتسويق والاستثمار وتتكون من ممثلي الأندية والجهة الإدارية وممثل لاتحاد الكرة.


* وقد سبقني الزميل الأستاذ النعمان حسن في تناول هذا الملف قبل أيام وكتب مطالباً (بريش) بأن يصحو من غفوته، وسخر من تأخر استجابة الاتحاد لمطالب الفيفا المعلنة منذ فترة طويلة!


* تم اتخاذ القرار الذي تحدث عنه مجدي شمس الدين في جمعية عمومية للفيفا في العام 2007، والغريب في الأمر أن مجدي نفسه شارك في الجمعية المذكورة، فلماذا لم يتحرك إلا في آخر 2011؟


* وبخلافنا فقد شرعت الإمارات وقطر والسعودية والجزائر والمغرب وتونس في تجهيز نفسها للتعامل مع الواقع الجديد منذ فترة طويلة، وسارت مصر خطوات واثقة في الطريق نفسه!


* في الإمارات تم تطبيق دوري المحترفين فعلياً منذ عامين، وأصبحت رابطة الأندية المحترفة المسئولة فعلياً عن إدارة المنافسات الكروية المختلفة.


* وفي الجزائر تحولت جميع الأندية إلى شركات، وكان آخرها شبيبة القبائل الذي انضم إلى شركة حملت اسم (الكناري)، وفي مصر يتم تداول الأمر على مستوىً واسع، ويدور جدل كبير حول مصير فرق المؤسسات العسكرية العديدة في الدوري المصري.


* وطبقت قطر والسعودية دوري المحترفين فعلياً منذ الموسم الماضي.


* أما نحن فلم نستيقظ من سباتنا حتى اللحظة، وأنا أشك في أن معظم إداريي أندية السودان (بمن فيهم إداريو طرفي القمة) لم يسمعوا بأمر دوري المحترفين واشتراطات الفيفا أصلاً، ولا علم بهم بها أبداً!


* بدءاً نقول إن المعضلة الكبيرة في تلبية مطالب الفيفا وشروطه اللازمة للوصول إلى مرحلة دوري المحترفين تتمثل في تشريعاتنا المتخلفة والتي تمنع تحويل الأندية إلى شركات وتربطها بالدولة ربطاً وثيقاً.


* للوصول إلى هذه الغاية لا بد من إجراء تعديلات جذرية على قانون الرياضة في السودان سعياً إلى فك ارتباط الأندية بالدولة أولاً والسماح للشركات الخاصة بتملكها.


* هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى تحرك عاجل وجاد يستهدف دراسته بطريقة وافية، ووضع سعادة الوزير حاج ماجد واللجنة المكلفة بمراجعة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة في الصورة على أمل أن نستفيد من الوقت المتبقي على قلته لنضمن تطبيق دوري المحترفين وتحقيق اشتراطات الفيفا وإلا سنجد أنفسنا خارج منظومة بطولات الكاف ابتداءً من الموسم بعد المقبل.


* إذا أردنا لأنديتنا أن تشارك إفريقياً في الموسم بعد المقبل فعلينا تطبيق دوري المحترفين ابتداءً من الموسم المقبل، وهذا يعتبر من سابع المستحيلات، لأن التحول من دوري المخرفين إلى دوري المحترفين الذي ننظمه حالياً صعب للغاية، ويحتاج إلى تحرك جاد ورغبة كبيرة وحقيقة في التغيير.


* شخصياً أعتقد أننا بحاجة إلى عشرة أعوام (على الأقل) لتحقيق اشتراطات الفيفا بخصوص دوري المحترفين الذي يجب أن يطبق ابتداءً من موسم 2012-2013!


* يجب تعديل القانون واللائحة أولاً، ومن ثم إلقاء كل محتويات القواعد العامة في المزبلة وإعداد قواعد جديدة تلبي شروط الفيفا وتتوافق مع لائحته المنظمة للانتقالات وخلافها!


* وتبقى المصيبة الكبيرة في الشروط الخاصة بامتلاك كل نادٍ محترف ملعباً خاصاً به، لأن ذلك لا يتوافر إلا لناديي المريخ والهلال من بين كل أندية السودان.، مع ضرورة ملاحظة أن ملعب الهلال لا يلبي اشتراطات الفيفا ولا يتوافق مع المقاييس الدولية!


* الكرة السودانية في ورطة حقيقة.


آخر الحقائق


* أمهل الفيفا دول القارة السمراء حتى موسم 2012- 2013 لتطبيق دوري المحترفين.


* ونعتقد أنه لن يمنحها أي مهلة جديدة.


* الواقع يؤكد أن المريخ وحده المؤهل بين كل أندية السودان للتحول إلى عالم الاحتراف الكامل حالياً.


* وملعبه مجاز بواسطة الفيفا، وبنياته الأساسية تلبى الاشتراطات الدولية.


* لذا نتمنى أن يشرع مجلس إدارة النادي في بحث الأمر ودراسته بطريقة عملية واستقدام خبراء أجانب لوضع أسس ولبنات تحويل المريخ إلى عالم الاحتراف الكامل.


* يمكن لميزانية شركة المريخ العامة أن تبلغ خمسين مليار جنيه سوداني على الأقل.


* إذا تم طرح سندات وأسهم الشركة المذكورة إلى الاكتتاب العام فسيتم شراؤها في ساعات معدودة.


* المريخ نادٍ رائد لذا نتمنى أن يكون سباقاً في التحول إلى الاحتراف الكامل.


* وإذا لم ينل الاتحاد السوداني مهلة لتطبيق دوري المحترفين فسيكون لدينا دوري مكون من نادٍ واحد!


* المقبرة لا تلبي اشتراطات الفيفا بكل تأكيد.


* النظام الجديد ينص على تطبيق الاحتراف حتى على الحكام.


* باختصار، كل من يرغب في ممارسة كرة القدم مطالب أن يتفرغ لها بالكامل ويتخذها مهنة له.


* حكام، لاعبون، إداريون، كلهم ينبغي أن يمارسوا نشاطهم بصفة الاحتراف وبتفرغٍ كامل.


* لا يسمح لأي واحد منهم بممارسة أي مهنة أخرى بخلاف كرة القدم!


* فهل يمكن تطبيق ذلك بالسودان في المستقبل القريب؟


* نص الفيفا على ضرورة مشاركة ثمانية أندية محترفة (على الأقل) في دوري المحترفين!


* فهل سيكون بمقدورنا امتلاك ثمانية أندية تتوافر فيها صفات الاحتراف الكامل قبل موسم 2013؟


* أشك في ذلك!


* تم اتخاذ القرار بواسطة الفيفا في 2007!


* وأخطر الفيفا كل الاتحادات الوطنية والقارية به في 2009؟


* فلماذا لم يتحرك اتحادنا لمناقشة الأمر ووضع الدولة في الصورة إلا في الثلث الأخيرة من 2011؟




الضرب في الجلفوط مجدي دا ما دور برضو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

ماذا قصد مزمل بالاعتداء من قبل على محرر حبيب البلد ؟؟؟؟

نفهم شنو بالاشارة الخبيثة دى
وده طبيعى ومتوقع منك 



الاعتداء المزكور من قبل اولتراس الجلافيط يعني ادانة ليهم برضو






			
				اعتداء من مجموعة اولتراس علي محررحبيب البلد وجد الاستنكاراعتدت مجموعة من اعضاء التراس الاسود الزرقاء الموجودين هذه الايام بالقاهرة لمؤازرة لاعبي الهلال ورفع روحهم المعنوية علي محرر الزميلة حبيب البلد الاستاذ محمد ميرغني في المقصورة الرئيسية لاستاد حرس الحدود وقد وجد التعدي بالضرب الاستنكار من الجميع وقد اشار السيد عبدالرحمن ابومرين بانهم في مجلس ادارة النادي سيفتحون تحقيقا ولن يدعون الامر يمر مرور الكرام حتي تعود الاوضاع لنصابها الصحيح
			
		



*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*و هل ما كتبه مزمل اليوم هو ما يكتبه مزمل فى حاله الطبيعى؟ هل مزمل اصبح غير الذى نعرف ولا خلاص الموضوع فيه مصالح شخصية و تجارة ووووو.


مزمل طلع على اكتاف الصفوة لاعلى سلالم المجد و الآن يتنكر لها بدعوى انه لديه بعض المواقف الشخصية مع صفواب الزعيم. 
مزمل أصبحت المواقف الشخصية أحق عنده من صلة المريخى بأخيه المريخى التى فلقنا بالكتابة عنها.

مزمل صح النوم و إلا ستفقد ما بنيته بيدك بسبب المواقف الشخصية فالمواقف لاتتجزأ.
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مزمل هرشوهو ناس جهاز الامن عشان كدة بقي يخاف ......... حليلك ياسيف الصدي أصابك الصدأ .......
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*الزول ياخوان زار قبل بومين...
يعني ما ممكن يجي يهاجم تاني!!
وبعدين زي ما قالوا الجماعة اعلاه:
الزول تاجر وخائف عل تجارته...
وياحليل مزمل ماقبل الاستدعاء!!
*

----------


## midris3

*(( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))
*

----------


## sinary

*ماذا  اصابك يا مزمل ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

مزمل هرشوهو ناس جهاز الامن عشان كدة بقي يخاف ......... حليلك ياسيف الصدي أصابك الصدأ .......



خطفتها من لساني هو ده
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله الموضوع ده مزعلني من امبارح             واضح انو المشاكل بين الصدى والزعيم تركت اثر  
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة حرام و الله تهاجمو الراجل بى الطريقة دى , مزمل بحب المريخ لو مازينا ما أقل مننا , وبالطبع دى ماحاجات تتقاس و إلا كان إرتحنا , مزمل يا صفوة بدفع من جيبو ( صحيفته البدفعو قروشا الصفوة زى ما قلتو , بالرغم من إنو فى دا شغله ومجهوده برضو , و فى صحفببن بدفع رواتبهم الصفوة وما بدفعو لى المريخ قرش )بدفع من جيبه أكتر من أعضاء فى المجلس , و بعدين هو أكتر صحفى بكرهو ناس الزبون , وأكتر واحد تحت التهديد , هو و أطفالو و برضو بكتب للمريخ و بضرب الجماعة , بالنسبة لى كتابتو عن الإعتداء على الزعيم , حتى لو كان عندنا رأى فى طريقة التناول , يجب حصرها فى نفس الموضوع ( الإعتداء على الزعيم ) مش نحاول نعمل منها مقياس لكل أفكار الراجل .
نحنا هنا مختلفيين فى الأراء ودا مامشكلة , لكن المشكلة إننا نحاول نفرض عليهو يكتب شنو ؟ ومتين ؟ يعنى مزمل لو بس كتب عن الموضوع بالطريقة الدايرنها كان حايرجع سيف المريخ البتار؟ أى واحد بفكر بى طريقة مختلفة عن التانى ودى حقيقة , زى تناول موضوع الرشوة بتاعت الجماعة , كل صحفى كان عندو راى فيها ,واحد أشار ليهاو والتانى إتعمق فيها , و.... ,... , ودا مابقدح فى مريخيتم جميعا .
و معليش لو رايى كان مختلف شوية , و الله العظيم أنا مزمل دا قابلته مرة واحدة فى حياتى فى تكريم راجى , وما عندى معاهو أى مصلحة من قريب و لا بعيد , بس و الله أنا شايفو بحب المريخ و بخدم المريخ أكتر من مريخاب كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااار . 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياصفوة حرام و الله تهاجمو الراجل بى الطريقة دى , مزمل بحب المريخ لو مازينا ما أقل مننا , وبالطبع دى ماحاجات تتقاس و إلا كان إرتحنا , مزمل يا صفوة بدفع من جيبو ( صحيفته البدفعو قروشا الصفوة زى ما قلتو , بالرغم من إنو فى دا شغله ومجهوده برضو , و فى صحفببن بدفع رواتبهم الصفوة وما بدفعو لى المريخ قرش )بدفع من جيبه أكتر من أعضاء فى المجلس , و بعدين هو أكتر صحفى بكرهو ناس الزبون , وأكتر واحد تحت التهديد , هو و أطفالو و برضو بكتب للمريخ و بضرب الجماعة , بالنسبة لى كتابتو عن الإعتداء على الزعيم , حتى لو كان عندنا رأى فى طريقة التناول , يجب حصرها فى نفس الموضوع ( الإعتداء على الزعيم ) مش نحاول نعمل منها مقياس لكل أفكار الراجل .
نحنا هنا مختلفيين فى الأراء ودا مامشكلة , لكن المشكلة إننا نحاول نفرض عليهو يكتب شنو ؟ ومتين ؟ يعنى مزمل لو بس كتب عن الموضوع بالطريقة الدايرنها كان حايرجع سيف المريخ البتار؟ أى واحد بفكر بى طريقة مختلفة عن التانى ودى حقيقة , زى تناول موضوع الرشوة بتاعت الجماعة , كل صحفى كان عندو راى فيها ,واحد أشار ليهاو والتانى إتعمق فيها , و.... ,... , ودا مابقدح فى مريخيتم جميعا .
و معليش لو رايى كان مختلف شوية , و الله العظيم أنا مزمل دا قابلته مرة واحدة فى حياتى فى تكريم راجى , وما عندى معاهو أى مصلحة من قريب و لا بعيد , بس و الله أنا شايفو بحب المريخ و بخدم المريخ أكتر من مريخاب كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااار . 



  بارك الله فيك أخى محمد
 وحقيقة نحن بهذا الاسلوب
  الجارح والقاسى تجاه الصحفى
  الوحيد الذى يعمل له الجلافيط
  ألف حساب نكون قد  خدمنا
 أجندتهم الخاصه
 أتركوه أحبتى فهو بشر وليس نبى
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

  بارك الله فيك أخى محمد
 وحقيقة نحن بهذا الاسلوب
  الجارح والقاسى تجاه الصحفى
  الوحيد الذى يعمل له الجلافيط
  ألف حساب نكون قد  خدمنا
 أجندتهم الخاصه
 أتركوه أحبتى فهو بشر وليس نبى



تسلم يا أبو حميد , أنا أتفق معك تماما , وهذا يعنى أن مزمل ليس بنبى و ليس منزه عن الخطأ , لكن جميعنا يخطئ , وعندها يحب أن يرى التصحيح من أحبائه فى شكل لفت نظر , وليس هجوم  , وحينها فقط يمكن للمخطئ أن يعيد النظر فى تصرفه دون التمادى .
هذا رأيئ أحبتى و قد أكون مخطئ أيضا , وفق الله الزعيم .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

استيقظ يا مزمز من نومك 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مزمز ميرندا :21:
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*مزمل معه الف حق والاعلام الرياضى المتفلت يقود الوسط الرياضى الى كارثة وفتنة ما لم ينتبه الجميع وكلنا يعلم ان لكل فعل رد فعل يساويه فى القوة مضاد له فى الاتجاه انظروا الى منتدانا هذا كم مرة ترد فيه كلمة جلافيط فى اليوم وكم هى المواضيع التى تسىء الى الهلال فى المنتديات والصحف والاعمدة المريخية وكم هى المواضيع التى تسىء للمريخ فى المنتديات والصحف والاعمدة الهلالية .
الكل مخطى والكل مذنب والكل يقود الرياضة الى كارثة اقلها ايقاف الصحف الرياضية من المستفيد من مثل هذا القرار لو صدر وللحكومة الف حق فى اتخاذ مثل هكذا قرار لواد الفتنة كم من الاسر يعولها هؤلاء الصحفيون غير المسؤليين اذا لم تهمكم الرياضة السودانية فلتهمكم اسركم التى سوف تعانى اشد المعاناة اذا تم ايفاق الصحف الرياضية
هذا ما يفهمه مزمل ولا يفهمه الاخرون مزمل يعرف وعورة الطريق الذى يقودنا اليه المتفلتون فى الوسط الرياضى 
نحتاج الى وقفة جادة مع النفس وتحكيم العقل وعدم الانتصار للنفس  والانسياق وراء اراء فطريرة لاعلامين اطفال او عقولهم مثل عقول الاطفال بل حتى الطفل يتراجع اذا شعر ان ما يقوم به يقوده الى الهلاك.
بفعل هؤلاء الاطفال الاعلاميين تحول الوسط الرياضى الى وسط من الحقد الاعمى الذى تقوده اقلام ضلت الطريق وتتردى فى ظلمات من الكراهية فوقها ظلمات من الحقد.
نسال الله اللطف وان يهدى الجميع الى الطريق القويم وان تكون الرياضة جسر للمحبة والاخاء والا فلا داعى لها
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*مزمل محيرنا والله مواقف ماواضحة
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*الخاف رب عيالو يا مزمل
*

----------


## senba

*انا استغرب لكل هذا الهجوم من قبل المريخاب على مزمل لانه كتب اعلاه!!!! يا جماعة مزمل ده ما بيهموا كلام الرشاشات فيهو لانهم لا يستطيعون مواجهته ابدا بل هو يعرف حق المعرفة بانه مصدر تشريع القوانين الاساسى بالنسبة لهم وبالتالى هو فى المقدمة واذا كان هذا هو الحال فلابد ان يتلقى الطعنات منهم فى الظهر وليس البطن اليس كذلك؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا لمن كتبت موضوع وهاجمت فيه مزمل هنا في المنبر دا وقلت انتهي مرحلة مزمل سيف المريخ البتار ودخلنا في مرحلة مزمل التجار اقلب من انتقدو مزمل في هذا البؤست هاجوني ولسا ياما حتشفو عمائل من مزمل 
ومزمل عارف انو صحيفة الزعيم هي الان رقم واحد للمريخاب وللجلافيط 
*

----------


## mageedy62

*أكل عيش ياجيش
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mageedy62
					

أكل عيش ياجيش



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------

